# Delta Iron Bed 1440 Lathe



## CabinetMaker (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a chance to get this lathe but nobody knows what the lathe is worth.  It is an estate sale.  Does anybody have any idea what this lathe is worth?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't think they had the best reviews.  

Google it and do some more research.  I did once but forget the details.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 30, 2014)

_It is worth exactly what you are willing to pay for it._

Personally, I wouldn't give to much.   Now if some tools and other 'things' came with it.......it could be worth more.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Mar 30, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I don't think they had the best reviews.
> 
> Google it and do some more research.  I did once but forget the details.



Bad reviews.  Worse, it looks like I can plan on a pulley replacement and I bet it will be nearly impossible to find them.


----------



## low_48 (Mar 30, 2014)

I wouldn't spend more than $150 on it. It is not good for off balanced bowls since the slowest speed is 450. Reeves drive pulleys really need good maintenance for long life. Delta's part business is basically nonexistent. Make sure you hear it run before buying.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 30, 2014)

Just pass in it unless you really need it and can get it cheap.  

Sometimes it's just not worth bothering with.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 31, 2014)

Unless they pay you to haul it off I would pass on it.  Noisy Reeves drive, and no parts available when the Reeves drive go to pot.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 31, 2014)

That's one of my lathes. The non-working one right now. When I got it (used) a number of years ago, I paid $500. It served me well until the Reeves drive started to bind up. Made changing speeds tougher and tougher. Then I managed to break one of the cast zinc (!) pulleys while I was "fixing" it. Finally got a replacement and reassembled it but another part of the Reeves drive is bad now.
     Bottom line - *DELTA DOESN'T MAKE PARTS FOR THIS ONE ANYMORE*. If it's working and changing speeds is easy, I'd go fo it. $150, absolute top at $250. The pic looks like it hasn't been used too much. If that's the case, it might be ok. You can take the back cover off pretty easy (4 Phillips screws). If there are any broken or cracked pulleys or if it's hard to change speeds (only while it's running) then run away.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a pass.  The problems with this lathe would make it very expensive to own.  Thanks for the feed back.  I am really glad I asked.


----------

